
My Fully Optimized Life Allows Me Ample Time to Optimize Yours - r0m4n0
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/my-fully-optimized-life-allows-me-ample-time-to-optimize-yours
======
grkvlt
So, I just looked up 'Tibetan singing bowl alarm clocks', 'alternate nostril
breathing', 'gratitude journaling', 'bulletproof coffee' and 'intermittent
fasting'; and they are all apparently real things...

------
hgdsraj
I don't get it seriously, this lady has too much money, only helps herself and
others who fund her addiction to premium and unnecessary products. She has a
highly inneficient life basically focused on fads and things sold to people as
scams. She and her husband don't communicate enough. She has a psychological
condition that allows her to feel empowered and with this inneficiency. She
convinces others with unusual amounts of money in a cult like fashion to buy
her product. She continues to profit, and she brags about this pyramid scheme
that she isn't even at the top of.

~~~
mattkrause
(Psst...it's satire!)

~~~
hgdsraj
Gosh thanks I was blown away

~~~
jacobush
I believed it at first, started to have serious doubts around the seven
mixers.

------
titanomachy
My favourite line:

> After years of research, I have engineered the most efficient possible
> workout, which is a single, 100-pound kettlebell swing, followed by four and
> a half minutes of foam rolling.

~~~
jeppebemad
So many great quotes in there

> To make cleanup more efficient, I have seven Vitamix blender pitchers, which
> I clean all at once on Sunday evenings. Best $1200 I’ve ever spent. So much
> time saved.

> We have also adapted our own version of the Nonviolent Communication
> protocol, which allows us to express all of our needs, feelings, fears, and
> experiences from the day in a loving exchange of five sentences each. (To
> learn more, check out my husband’s wonderful book, The Four Hour
> Relationship.)

Edit: hard to single out the best among many!

------
Heraclite
I'm surprised so many people are missing the satire here.

Very funny article. In a modern world focused on the self, this is what you
eventually get. Our lives are too comfortable.

~~~
Cpoll
It should have been obvious when there was no link for the ebook.

> which keeps me in ketosis until I break my intermittent fast

Also ruined the suspension of disbelief. I don't think you can enter and exit
ketosis daily, in under 24hrs.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
This is the 12-parsec problem. Jokes that work within the reality of their
subject matter work. Jokes that have to go however slightly out of the reality
of their subject matter to work, never work for the people you would think
would most like them. Star Wars was cooking along making all its little
references to Flash Gordon and so forth and then along comes this line of
dialog that was not even meant as humor, whose only obvious reading is a
complete misuse of the word "parsec" [1]. Which practically the whole audience
had a problem with. (I want to say "literally the whole audience" and this
here is how I'm trying to get away with it)

I have only once successfully told a joke to a medical professional that had
to do with medicine. I make a lot of jokes that are meant as satires of
ignorance, and that audience always just wants to correct the ignorance (which
is a good thing).

[1] The line is technically using the word correctly but you have to know 40
years of Star Wars lore to know why.

~~~
Cpoll
Well put. I usually think of "The Big Bang Theory" as an example of this taken
to the extreme.

> The line is technically using the word correctly but you have to know 40
> years of Star Wars lore to know why.

That Han skirted closer to a black hole than anyone else, and that's why a
unit of distance is appropriate? But I'm not sure if I've ever seen a
canonical source for that, it's just fan rationalization :)

I suppose it's better than the "Han is trying to brag, but he's an idiot"
rationalization, which is a bit hard to swallow considering he's otherwise a
fairly capable pilot.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
> it's just fan rationalization

FWIW I had found a source[1] that said George Lucas gave this rationalization
on the Blu Ray commentary track. I found it by a search on "12 parsec Kessel
run". Is this a retcon-level waving away of a groaner after the fact or what
GL was actually thinking when he typed the line?

[1]
[http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Kessel_Run](http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Kessel_Run)

~~~
Cpoll
> Is this a retcon-level waving away of a groaner

That would be my guess, considering that it's a bit too hard-sci-fi of an
explanation to fit in with the space opera writing of Star Wars.

It doesn't really matter, I guess, because the commentary would make it canon.
Today I leaned; thanks :)

------
hgdsraj
Sounds aweful, the absolute worst. Wow

------
throwayedidqo
This is great. I've got some relatives that love this garbage and there's
things in here I hadn't heard about. I can picture the author being totally
surrounded by this shit :)

